# Twisted sweet gum



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

My latest walking stick, twisted sweet gum.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Another beauty!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice stick Randy. What did you use for a finish?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking stick Randy!

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Nice stick Randy. What did you use for a finish?


i used BLO waited a few day and put on two coats gloss lacquer


----------



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

That is a pretty stick. I like sweet gum also.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice stick, Randy.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice one Randy, well done, wish we had Sweet Gum this side of the pond.


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

A beautiful stick Randy.


----------



## RPM (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice! I recently made my first stick (cane, 35") with vine twisted sweet gum and became a fan of the material. We don't have any here in Colorado though and I had to get mine off eBay. Do you have a local source?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

RPM said:


> Nice! I recently made my first stick (cane, 35") with vine twisted sweet gum and became a fan of the material. We don't have any here in Colorado though and I had to get mine off eBay. Do you have a local source?


its every where here in Alabama that one came from the woods behind my house.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another beauty Randy! I sure do wish we had some of that twisty stuff around our area, though I have seen what the Japaneses honeysuckle has done to the forests in some areas of the south so maybe I should watch what I wish for, eh?


----------



## RPM (Sep 26, 2017)

RandyL476 said:


> RPM said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I recently made my first stick (cane, 35") with vine twisted sweet gum and became a fan of the material. We don't have any here in Colorado though and I had to get mine off eBay. Do you have a local source?
> ...


Pretty darned lucky to have it around where you live. I went aspen collecting today, and we'll see how that works (MJC4 says it's good for carving) but I sure love my two twisted sweet gum pieces to date.


----------

